# spiel auf DVD brennen ??



## ameise11 (20. Juni 2011)

hallo, 

ich möchte ein spiel ( ca 8 GB ) auf dvd brennen ?

wie mache ich das , denn bis jetzt habe ich nur immer auf ein medium alles gebrannt .

meine software : Cyberlink Media Suite 9 .

danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2011)

Schon mal an ein DL Rohling gedacht, wenn der Brenner die Funktion unterstützt? Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob die Software für diesen Zweck was taugt


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juni 2011)

Willst du nen Image brennen, oder was willst du machen? Eigentlich kann nen Image jedes kostenlose Freeware Tool brennen, bspw. CDBurner XP, oder BurnAware. Eine Dual Layer DVD ist allerdings nötig.


----------



## Kubiac (20. Juni 2011)

Selbst Win7 kann iso-Dateien auf DVDs brennen. Dafür braucht man keine extra Software. 
Wenn es einzelne Dateien und Ordner sind kannst du auch micht Win7 Boardmitteln eine Daten-CD/DVD erstellen.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Selbst Win7 kann iso-Dateien auf DVDs brennen. Dafür braucht man keine extra Software.
> Wenn es einzelne Dateien und Ordner sind kannst du auch micht Win7 Boardmitteln eine Daten-CD/DVD erstellen.


 Das wusste ich garnicht, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2011)

Doch, einfach eine Iso anklicken und DVD rein, fertig


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Doch, einfach eine Iso anklicken und DVD rein, fertig


 Ja, ich hab bei 7-zip alle möglichen Dateiformate registriert, da war ISO leider wieder weg und ich hab das nie gesehn


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2011)

ok, also , problem ist ,dass ich ein spiel ( iso ) auf dvd brennen will , aber der platz nicht reicht ?
kann ich denn nicht irgendwie 2 dvds benutzen ?

danke


----------



## Leandros (21. Juni 2011)

Nein, du musst eine Dual Layer DVD nutzen. Außer das spiel ist normal auch auf 2 DVDs. Als Programm empfehle ich allerdings ISO Burner, habe mit Windows boardmitteln schon einige DVDs zerstört.


----------



## ameise11 (21. Juni 2011)

aber wenn ich z.b. 50 rar dateien habe ,a 100 MB, dann kann ich ja es auch auf mehrere CDs/DVDs verteilen !?


----------



## Lexx (21. Juni 2011)

> 50 rar dateien habe ,a 100 MB





> ein spiel ( iso )



stellt sich nur die frage, wo man sowas herbekommt.

support für illegales.. wissma eh schon..

HIER werden spiele GEKAUFT, und nicht als iso 
in rar gepackt runtergeladen.

und dann nicht mal wissen wie weiter.
*kopfschüttel*

brauchst noch nen link zur warez-faq.. ?


----------



## Niza (22. Juni 2011)

Beitrag wurde Entfernt Keine Antwort mehr zum Thema!


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2011)

klar, so stellt sich klein niza die große weite welt vor.

die verteilen ihre digitale distributionen in "scene-rules-konformen" 
100mb-rars die noch dazu ein iso-image enthalten..

wars pyjamahosi etwa nass heute in der früh.. ?


----------

